# PM Outbox



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking at my messages I have 2 PM in my outbox.
Does this mean they are unsent?
What do I do to send them?

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A PM will move to your SENT box when the recipient (or one of several recipients) has read it.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers.
Never new that.


----------

